# Eating during a 300-km ride



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, so I've read many of the threads regarding nutrition and eating on long rides, but I''m not particularly certain if they apply to me. Here is my situation.

This ride, Vätternrundan, is an all-nighter around Sweden's second largest lake. We start at 22.56 and will probably ride until noon the next day if all goes as planned. There are nine food stations at invervals of 30-50 km, including two that serve full meals (mashed potatoes and meatballs at the 109 km mark and lasagne at the 178 km mark). All of the food stations will serve sweet buns, bananas, salty pickles, sport drinks, tea, coffee, and other beverages. 

Last year, I ate something at most of the stations, but am thinking about skipping the first main meal and head for the second main meal, while filling up on bananas and buns at the smaller food stations.

Should I supplement with an energy bar of some kind or should I simply stock up on real food, i.e. bananas and buns, at each station? I recently ate an energy bar and kind of wondered about its nutrional value...

It isn't like there will be a lack of food along the ride. After the ride, we even get a beer and a terrific pasta sallad. 

Any suggestions are gladly welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

For distance rides I perform best with my calories in liquid form such as Hammer Perpetuem and Heed. Mixed nuts from the rest stop will help with your salt loss but potatoes and meatballs sound like a recipe for stomach cramps for me.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

On a long rides I eat every 30 minutes, however no more then two bites and it is usually power bar, dried fruits or cookies. Never had a real meal like potatoes and meatballs.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep in mind that this is a real national cycling event, with everyone from your grandmother to elite riders riding the event. Last year at the food station, people were sitting around, chatting, enjoying their meals, in absolutely no rush to get out on to the road. Many people skip the big meals, but others look at it as a way to slow down and socialise.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Keep in mind that this is a real national cycling event, with everyone from your grandmother to elite riders riding the event. Last year at the food station, people were sitting around, chatting, enjoying their meals, in absolutely no rush to get out on to the road. Many people skip the big meals, but others look at it as a way to slow down and socialise.


Are you in a hurry? Or there to enjoy the ride?

Riding for that long, I'd probably want to take a good meal in. But that is me.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Are you in a hurry? Or there to enjoy the ride?
> 
> Riding for that long, I'd probably want to take a good meal in. But that is me.


Yeah- that's going to be the main question. Personally, I'd eat mostly PB&J, dried fruit & nuts, Powerbars, Clif Bars, gel, and maybe a small serving of that lasagna. That's what I usually eat in training (minus the lasagna), so that's what I'd eat on the effort for which I was training.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Worries*



wayneanneli said:


> This ride, Vätternrundan, is an all-nighter around Sweden's second largest lake. We start at 22.56 and will probably ride until noon the next day if all goes as planned. There are nine food stations at invervals of 30-50 km, including two that serve full meals (mashed potatoes and meatballs at the 109 km mark and lasagne at the 178 km mark). All of the food stations will serve sweet buns, bananas, salty pickles, sport drinks, tea, coffee, and other beverages.


As others have implied, it depends on your goals. If you're into minimizing your time, then eating while you ride and spending as little time at the stops as possible should be your goal. If you want to socialize with everyone, then your only worry is that your stomach might not like some of the foods available, but you wouldn't find out until 50 km later  This is one reason why people recommend (and stick to) their specific foods, drinks, etc. 

For a ride of that duration, you want to think in terms of roughly 300 calories per hour of intake and to not allow yourself to get depleted. If your gut can handle 450 calories every 50 km or so, then stopping to eat could be quite pleasant. You still want to keep your stops as short as possible so you don't stiffen up, but if you're not trying to make time, even that is not a huge issue.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive done rides of 7hrs before, think alpine death ride type stuff, and was SICK of eating anything after 5hrs and also sick of the special sports drinks we all/some of us use  then again I was probably consuming more than 400 Kcal an hr [the magic number] 

there was nothing social about eating in this race [for those of us who could afford energy/fitness wise to take it that way:wink5:]
but franky if I was doing a 300k event and it was an allnighter I would be stopping for a BIG meal about 1/2 way and actually enjoying the company and fun of the stories the other riders had in an event like this!

lifes too short dude..


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your responses. They provide good food for thought.
At my pace (25-27 km/h), it's all about just making it around the lake and enjoying the ride, and pacing myself. It will be a long night, but as Kerry pointed out, the stops can't be so long that I'll get cold and stiffen up. Last year, I stopped for about 20 minutes at the first food station (109 km mark), ate some mashed potatoes with sausages, got cold and stiff, and had knee pain in my right knee for the remaining 191 km. That was not fun. 
What I was thinking using what I've learning on my training rides, that is to eat regularly (like most of you, every 30-45 minutes or so), drink water and stretch when necesssary. Then like Andrea, perhaps a small portion of lasagna at the 178 km mark. The worst feeling is my stomach is full that I feel bloated and can't get the pedals around. That sucks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My longest ride is a good 40 miles shorter than that but:

I probably wouldn't shy away from "real food" but would definitely not have any "real meals" as far as volume goes.
In other words I wouldn't do the whole thing on water, Gu and a power bar or two like my average century ride and I'd grab a banana here and a couple bites of lasagna there but I'd never have a full sit down meal during a ride.
If I'm ever full and satisfied food wise that means disaster on the bike for anything beyond casual site seeing type stuff on the bike.

That's just me though. Some people swear they need to pig out and it works for them so probably just go with your instincts.

This sounds like a great day. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember an alpine ride I did with a couple of TDF style climbs in there [training ride not a race..yet] and actually stopped  and had a full quiche/pizza cant remember which! the point was it was what I would call a big heavy meal, after that I still had another huge mountain pass to get home and no tripples here btw  and I was flying after that meal, once I took about 30min+ to digest it some, and warmed up again after the 1hr+ I was stopped, warm up is way over rated, ask anyone who has done a stage race that! unless you're going to be doing a bunch sprint or trying to establish a breakaway its a non issue and if the event is a round the lake tour it wouldn't make a difference in my experience.

bottom line different approaches work under different goals and conditions


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

on 12hr MTB races I shoot for 200 calores per hr. I do it in the form of a Bonk Breaker bar and liquid like Perpetum.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Just thought that I would post the route and some food station info for those interested.

http://www.cyklavaettern.com/Default.aspx?module=4&content=70&lang=SV&fwsite=2

The Route 300 km - 186 miles

Vätternrundan is the world´s largest* recreational bicycle event. Come and enjoy cycling through the beautiful summer countryside around lake Vättern. Breathtaking views with a late sunset and an early sunrise will make this an event you will never forget.

The start
The start is in Motala, by the harbour. Cyclists start from 8 pm Friday night until approximately 5 am Saturday morning. The start attracts a large crowd and the festivities last the whole night. At the start you can find repair facilities, water, coffee and a last minute cycle shop.

The rest stops
All the rest stops serve beverages: coffee, water, honey water, blueberry soup and ENERVIT energy drinks. In addition all rest stops that do not serve a meal serve non-sweetened bread buns.

The Finish
The finish is in Motala, on the lakeside promenade, by the City Park. Here cyclists receive their medal, are photographed, and then move on to the end of the City Park (where the start area was). Here they are served pasta sallad and beer.


The track on Google Maps >>

Click to see a cross-section of the route

Rest stop Km Comment
Hästholmen 43 The first stop is usually reached quickly. The course is lined with cheering spectators and there are few hills. Beverages and buns.
Gränna 81 A rest stop at Gränna Glasbruk with beverages, buns and bananas. A new beverage for many is blueberry soup which is a smooth and syrupy drink. It is served warm if the weather is chilly or cold if the weather is hot. 
Jönköping 109 During Vätternrundan the worlds largest hotdog stand is set up! Mashed potatoes and sausages are served as well as bread, porridge and bananas.
Fagerhult 140 Beverages, buns, bananas and a well-deserved rest.
along road 140 + Splash & go rest stop - water only!
Hjo 178 Hjo gives every cyclist a warm welcome! Here cyclists are served a warm meal of lasagne and sallad. A new snack for many is pickled salted gherkin, a juicy way to get some salt. For those who feel breakfast is more in order there is corn flakes, milk and coffee.
Karlsborg 210 A nice stop next to the old fortress. Beverages and buns.
Boviken 232 A beautiful nature spot many look forward to. Beverages, buns and bananas. Bananas are always served cut in half, for easy eating.
Hammarsundet 262 On the bridge over the sound you can view northern Vättern and its beautiful archipelago. Beverages, buns and bananas.

Medevi
282 Medevi is the site of an old spa. Here on a summery meadow cyclists can listen to music and have coffee with sticky buns with honey.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sugars?*

I just did a 215 mile event with 14k' of climbing on a fixed gear, on nothing but a dextrose/fructose/water/salt mixture, with an occasional half banana or cookie at a rest stop. Worked fine. Just try things ahead of time, and be prepared to change if it isn't working. About the worst thing you can do is too much sugars (in any form), though, as it can lead to massive digestive problems, worse than not eating at all.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

also people WAAy over estimate how much sugar they are actually burning. In your case OP you are almost exclusivelty going to be burning fat mostly, think 65-75% of your hr. so this is why fixed above could ride the above event and seemligly take in such little sugar.


----------

